# AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

IM AM GOING TO BUY ONE , BUT I RIDE WITH THE GANGSTER LEAN, SO JUST WONDERING IF I WOULD HAVE TO DRIVE WITH MY SEAT STRAIT UP.. POST SOME PICS PLEASE
THANKS


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4 (koemm over)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4 (koemm over)*

no pics?


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4 (koemm over)*

nevermind, got one and its almost done il post some pics soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4 (koemm over)*


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4 (koemm over)*

NOT DONE YET,, IL FINISH IT AFTER WORK TOMAROW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4 (koemm over)*

tommorrow?


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: AUTO POWER ROLL CAGE FOR S4-A4 (PATTYCRAKK)*

yeah, looks sweet dave, but your still going to jersey this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m3klee (Sep 18, 2007)

dave u gonna put the back seat back in after install? i think you should


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (m3klee)*

i think you should too, cause where else are you gonna put jmo?


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (airborne187)*

haha jmo is going in the trunk where she belongs,,and ya im going to put the rear seats back in


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (koemm over)*

Didnt you do her in the back seat?


----------

